# PE Civil



## nat (Nov 25, 2009)

Is green book and highway capacity section needed for the exam if i am not taking transportation depth exam. I am lost in CRM transport section because it does make reference to HCM for lot of questions.


----------



## civilized_naah (Nov 25, 2009)

You should not need the HCM at all. What you need out of the Green Book - stopping sight distance - on tangents, horizontal curves and vertical curves is adequately covered in any decent review book, so you don't really need to lug the Green Book with you.


----------



## sac_engineer (Dec 2, 2009)

The transpo questions in the morning section of the exam are solely based on geometry (horizontal and vertical curves). The Sight Stopping Distance is based on an equation so if this type of question is asked, it's about equation substitution for grade change, initial speed and friction coefficient. You won't need the HCM or the Green Book.


----------

